# Dogs can't watch TV, can they?



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

I just finished a movie called "Quill" on netflix.
It's about a golden retriever from his puppyhood, training to be a seeing eye dog, and life after his retirement. 
It's peaceful movie, almost like a documentary. And the dog hardly barks in the movie.

However Elly was unusually interested, and barked at screen few times.

I watched Dog Whisperer, and a movie called Young Adult (starring Charlize Theron and a cute pomeranian) with Elly, but she didn't care at all.
She does bark whenever I play the video of her doggy friend, Lucja singing to the song "silent night holy night" lol.

Nothing unusual is happening at home, just the movie changed.
What's happening? :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Every once in a while something catches the fluffs attention on TV - I don't know if it's sound, light or action - but they will seem to watch and make little woofing sounds. Years ago I had a golden retriever who loved watching dogs on television and would even go around to the back of the TV to try and see where they went!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't watch animal planet or anything with animals. Boomer barks at dogs, cats, and horses. I have to tell him quiet and give a treat when he's quiet.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My Aussie would bark at Animal Planet, or any animal on tv.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila watches TV and cartoons are her favorite. If someone or something gets in her way, she will either move so she can see it or give a little "woof" like she's saying "move outta my way". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach watch TV. I think they are fascinated by it And of course Zach absolutely hates the commercial that Traveler's has with the rescued dog mascot that they have.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hardy seems to be more interested in TV than the other three, but when a dog barks on TV, they ALL bark!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Doorbells on TV catch Mia's attention. She will bark at the tv everytime she hears one...Also she will bark at other dogs on tv...*

*My cats have a video that I put on for them when I leave sometimes...it has squirrels, other cats, birds, mice, etc...all making noise and moving around and they will sit fascinated watching it...*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Doorbells on TV catch Mia's attention. She will bark at the tv everytime she hears one...**...*


 
That's the only thing that gets Zooey's attention. However, our golden retriever actually does watch TV. She prefers cartoons and commercials LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Penny certainly watches the TV. Sometimes you don't even realize she is watching but a dog even on screen for a second without noise, animal of any description, cartoon character or anyone fighting or upset and off she goes, she dances barking at the TV or huffing and growling. Little Minx.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Simba likes to watch TV, especially shows with singing in it... Glee, American Idol, The Voice. Its funny because when the judges talk or the people in it are just talking, he doesn't care much but when they are singing he perks up and watches... LOL. Dogs on TV excite him too... He runs towards the TV and puts his two front legs on the TV stand. What he doesn't like are movies... I think it's too long for him that he just falls asleep in the middle of it... Just like Mommy 😃


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie watches tv. He will lay next to me and look at the tv and when he sees somebody running he will run to the tv and dance on his hind legs or put his two front legs on the stand. He also associates the music with what's on tv. He can be on the other end of the room and he hears a particular music and he will run to the tv.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley loves laying on my lap and watching TV!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace watches TV. He loves too cute on animal planet. One of the pups was named Ace on there once and he went crazy.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave knows iPhone vibration/ringing as an indication of me coming home (I call my husband right when I leave work). He usually doesn't pay any attention to the TV but if he hears the phone vibrating sound or ringtone on a show or something, he will stop to look at the TV, then run and sit by the door (even if I am already home).


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

There is a programme I watch weekly about a dog home which is on for 30 minutes, Sammy doesn't take his eyes from it. We did attempt to watch 101 Dalmatians recently and had to turn that one off, lol.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Dog tv is coming on in July Or August, not sure. It is a tv channel just for dogs, epecially for when your dog is alone. I think you have to pay extra for it. My Dink doesn't really watch tv, plus hubby won't leave the tv on if we are not home. Waste of power etc. etc.LOL


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Every Now and Than Yogi Also Stops and Seems to be Intrested in something on the TV.*

*He Will Bark If a Car Horn toots.*
*Hes Really a Let me look out that Window Kidda Guy*****


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Dais LOVES the Food Network, if I turn the channel I get the stink eye, it's so funny!!! She also barks at dogs, doorbells ringing, or anything with clapping or cheering.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

*Here's Pepper watching a Dog Year.*

Abbigail doesn't show any interest in TV.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie loves to watch TV.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

SM fluffs are so smart and cuuuute!!! also the Golden retriever who went behind the TV to check where did the dogs in the TV go...what a smarty!
I asked because while ago I read that dogs can't see what's on the screen as we do. I don't remember it's because their eyes or brain, but to them it looks more like stop motion animation


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chachi loves watching TV. It is very difficult to watch anything with animals in it though cause he will bark his fool head off and jump on the entertainment center trying to get at the animal. He can be on the other side of the house and if he hears the music with a commercial that has dogs or cats in it he runs in the living room to attack them. He knows the commercials.


----------



## ann4280 (Jan 28, 2013)

Daisy and Sadie will watch TV. When they were younger they would run to the door every time a door bell would ring on TV. They bark at all animals on TV. They will run to the TV and put their front paws on the TV stand and bark. 

Sometimes when they are kind of asleep and a commercial comes, it is like they recognize the music or person speaking and both of their heads pop up and they watch the commercial and then go back to sleep. It just cracks me up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my girls could care less about TV, but my grand dog Divit is, I love watching him.:wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky loves watching TV. I even have an old picture of him watching.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Cyndilou said:


> Ace watches TV. He loves too cute on animal planet. One of the pups was named Ace on there once and he went crazy.


Penny also loves "too cute " and if I take a video of her and Charlie playing they both like to watch themselves. It's hilarious! I think they must recognize their own play sounds and they find it all very exciting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Anytime Isabella sees a dog on the TV she runs over and barks like crazy. The animal doesn't have to make a sound, she sees them. I had the Puppy Bowl on animal channel and I finally had to turn it off as she was driving herself and me crazy. So they can watch TV. They are just picky about content. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

